# Can I trust  nds-card.com



## jmckutchin (Nov 26, 2012)

I know they're the gbatemp sponsored site, but I feel a little uncomfortable, like many, giving them my card info. I tried emailing them to do a paypal payment, but I never got a response.

Can anyone tell me about their good or bad experiences with nds-card.com and how you paid?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 26, 2012)

ofc u can trust them
They are our 1st sponsor lol.

And you can't buy flashcards with paypal from them.


----------



## xuerebx (Nov 26, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> LOL
> 
> And you can't buy flashcards with paypal from them.


 
This explains why I'm getting an error when trying to order a DSTWO...

The other VISA option just doesn't look safe. I was hoping I could pay using paypal.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 26, 2012)

xuerebx said:


> This explains why I'm getting an error when trying to order a DSTWO...
> 
> The other VISA option just doesn't look safe. I was hoping I could pay using paypal.


Oh trust me they would love to let you use paypal but a while ago paypal started banning flashcard sites so now there's not many options.

If i had to buy from a flashcard site these days I'd use a prepaid credit card.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 26, 2012)

What if i use a paypal debit card?  If that doesn't work, then I would have to transfer some of my pp funds to my bank account, but im afraid/skeptical of using my bank account on flash cart websites.  I cant believe how PP restrict you from using your own money on what whatever they dont like.  I once tried to buy a TPU for my Vita from one Chinese site using my Paypal directly, but PP denied the transaction.


----------



## xuerebx (Nov 26, 2012)

So are there any reputable sites I can use PayPal to buy a DSTWO from?


----------



## Qtis (Nov 26, 2012)

Paypal is declining to transfer funds to retailers that sell flashcarts. It may be pretty hard, but I'd still recommend lightake.com, zhuzhuchina.com or nds-card.com on orders with credit cards.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2012)

Paypal's been freezing/locking the accounts of shops found to sell flash carts.

The only shops that still do it do it privately (you need to e-mail them).


----------



## xuerebx (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww dammit. I'm not ready to give my card details to these chinese shops.


----------



## jmckutchin (Nov 27, 2012)

xuerebx said:


> Aww dammit. I'm not ready to give my card details to these chinese shops.


 
I know what you mean. I'm just not comfortable giving my card details to any chinese shop.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2012)

Then you're either going to pay higher prices to a US store that imports ahead of time (like modchipcentral), or not get carts at all.

They're produced in China, so it's either Chinese shops for the cheap prices, or import stores for the expensive prices (if possible in your country, some ban stores from importing them).


----------



## AngelGamer (Oct 2, 2015)

Nds Card Ships pretty fast . it got here in 10 days , other people have claimed that it took about 20 days or even longer not my case. now im going to test the 3ds r4i i got and see if it works . lol


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 2, 2015)

xuerebx said:


> So are there any reputable sites I can use PayPal to buy a DSTWO from?


In the US theres peachds.com thats the only site im aware of that takes paypal they sell them for 38 USD.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AngelGamer said:


> Nds Card Ships pretty fast . it got here in 10 days , other people have claimed that it took about 20 days or even longer not my case. now im going to test the 3ds r4i i got and see if it works . lol


lol I just noticed you grave dug this thread.


----------



## AngelGamer (Oct 2, 2015)

yup. lol And by the way Nds card has better pay features now since people were worried about giving them their card info before. Good luck shopping.


----------



## AngelGamer (Oct 5, 2015)

the r4i gold 3ds i ordered works perfectly with my dsi . from nds card


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Oct 9, 2015)

They're the most trustworthy seller for this stuff as far as I can tell, yes.
I've even heard stories where they replace the card if it gets lost in shipping.

I recently ordered a SuperCard DSTwo from them and it arrived in perfect condition in about 2 weeks, they even taped a little piece of bubble wrap over the cart inside the package to prevent it from falling loose. The NDS-Card people know what they're doing and they care about their consumers. They're relatively quick to respond to emails as well. Truely worthy of being a GBAtemp Sponsored Seller.

And they do* take PayPal payments as far as I can tell, since that was how I paid them.
*at the time of this writing


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 9, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> What if i use a paypal debit card?  If that doesn't work, then I would have to transfer some of my pp funds to my bank account, but im afraid/skeptical of using my bank account on flash cart websites.  I cant believe how PP restrict you from using your own money on what whatever they dont like.  I once tried to buy a TPU for my Vita from one Chinese site using my Paypal directly, but PP denied the transaction.


That should work, the PP debit card is just like any other debit card.
The thing is once you transfer money to PayPal, it's not yours anymore. That balance on your PayPal account is just virtual, they have full control over the actual funds. PayPal is not a bank 

Edit: @Xenon Hacks Oh, I didn't realize that 
Nevermind me then.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 9, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That should work, the PP debit card is just like any other debit card.


This thread is 3 years old and keeps getting bumped zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 9, 2015)

he ask for e-transfer, and do not provide any description


----------

